# the winter look



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You know,
I gotta admit. Not always am I pleased with my car. I always feel something wanting or lacking. But today it was overcast and drizzling and I was outside and saw my car form the back (all month it has had winter crud on it so has been grey and grey and grey) and it was glistening burgundy with dark metal rims and black trim. It actually looked kind of sinister, almost impressive, even wth the 4x4 gap in the wheels. 
It was nice to know this mod, costing only $12 for 4 cas of paint really made a difference in the appearance and was totally worth it. It honestly improves the look of the car without making it a rice mobile or tuner special. Almost on the verge of OEM special edition.

Seth

















(And in these pics the dirt isn't so bad, I'll try and get a clean shot up)








(thats having the car outisde for 2 minutes to get some milk from the store. This pic is about a month old before I painted the rims.)

ok all you northeners, post away your dirtiest pics of you car.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Mine & Ricebox's cars:










It was dirtier last weekend but I washed it since. I should have taken a picture.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn,
I know where that is, I see how I would have completed the 'family'.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'll post my dirty pic when I get back up to school... but right now I'm not really a northerner till I get there.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Damn,
> I know where that is, I see how I would have completed the 'family'.
> 
> Seth *


You'd have to paint you car white to fit in though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
So colored ones can't join in with the white ones?

Seth

P.S. I don't get it. Not everyone here lives in a warm climate. All you people with dirty cars post away. I don't want to see a gloss or reflection anywhere, just crud.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

The winter look Indeed!!! My Car

Do I qualify to join this new club?
If not, Seth and I can start our own.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So I gave my car a quick soap rinse. It looks much different. Click the ling for the pic (its a half a meg so I didn't want to post it.)

Seth

www.sethwas.webcentre.ca/pics/cleansent.jpg


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. ive never seen snow before... is that what snow looks like?!?.. damn, i want to go see some!..


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Oh,
> So colored ones can't join in with the white ones?
> *


If you want to join "Team White & Rusty Sentra" you'd have to, but I guess we can accept you as an associate member.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

yea snow, not here in FL. Seth, love the write-ups, how about one on How to get me some Stealth Corners *whines*


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

lol that shit is terrible. I cant let my car go a week without washing and waxing it. I've been known to wash my car 3 hours before it rains, knowingly. Never have I ever let it get that dirty. Shame on you guys hehe.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

GOD I love Florida!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Needs a bump just because its the middle of july.

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I LOVE THE WINTER!!!!! moved to new hampshire 2 years ago with my family, and i thought 'nothing couldbe better than living in daytona beach'. but, its amazing what you can learn to do with your car in snow, or do by accident lol.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *GOD I love Florida! *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I love winter. Gets down to 30-40 @ night, 65-80 in the day. Florida is gr8.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

dont you guys use chains when you drive in winter?how come i cant see anyone using it?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

In Ontario, where I live, chains and studs are illegal, because they wreck the pavement. People who care about getting to where they're going just use really kick ass winter tires (Bridgestone Blizzak WS-50s for me) and they work quite well. Plus, with the amount of salt they use here, the snow never stays on the road very long anyways.

In Quebec, a single line of studs is allowed. I don't know what the regulations are in other jurisdictions.


----------

